# Our little 17 year old sweetheart



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone

This is my first post on the site and unfortunately it is for a sad reason.

Me and my family have a 17 year old (possibly Maine Coon mix) cat called Fluff. We got her as a kitten when I was 7 years old so you can just imagine how much a part of the family she is.

Basically, since last year we noticed her weight dropping significantly and she had began to drink a lot more than usual. A lot more to the point where she had taken a drink from her fresh water indoors to going straight outside to drink from puddles and even our shower again. Her coat has become so badly knotted and matted that we began to shave these matts out but when we did it was then we realised how thin she was. Her ribs are visible and her spine has become so obvious when you pet her. She is still her same old self behaviour wise, maybe a bit more affectionate and always wanting company. She is still able to jump up onto a chair or a bed. She has went to the toilet a couple of times outside her litter box and in April of last year she was treated for having blood in her urine but was treated for that and it hasn't come back to our knowledge. She still loves to go on her little walks around our neighbours' gardens but always returns, no matter what, she sleeps indoors every night.

I decided to take her to the vet 2 days ago for a check up just to see, I was worried that it might have been diabetes or an overactive thyroid. But what the vet told me was something I was not expecting. He was gently telling me that we would be best to start thinking about putting her to sleep, probably within the next week. My heart just broke when I heard him say those words. Especially without carrying out a blood test to determine what was wrong. He simply said that judging by her weight that it was something serious but he couldn't prove it. He has never seen a cat come in quite so thin. He checked her heart, temperature, felt her kidneys, liver and thyroid glands. And he couldn't feel any masses or lumps and her temperature and heart rate were fine. He believes he could be some form of cancer but again he didn't say this outright, I had to basically ask him if she could have cancer without him feeling anything and he simply said that she could certainly. The impression I got from him was that he was reluctant to carry out a blood test as he didn't want to go looking for trouble. He said that if there was something serious there then her weight loss would be a factor in not treating her as she basically no reserves left in terms of fat and muscle.

We are definitely not putting her to sleep any time soon because of how happy she is. Has anyone got any advice on what we should do? Or have similar experiences?

Thanks
Clare


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Claire, welcome to the pet forums. So sorry to hear about your cat.

Is this the first time she's been to the vets since you noticed last year that she's been loosing wight rapidly and drinking excessive amounts of water?


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Claire, sorry to hear of your sad news. However, if it were me in this situation, I would be insisting on some blood tests to find out what is wrong, especially as you say other than her physical appearance, Fluff seems well in herself and I certainly would not even consider putting any cat to sleep who seemed to be so happy. You will know when that time comes and from what you say, it is not now. I would be anxious about thyroid problems, the symptoms you describe are typical of this, but you could also be looking at diabetes, if she has been like this for some time though, these conditions may have caused other problems, but you won't know until the vet starts doing some proper investigation. However, with the lack of any other problems, both of these conditions are manageable with medication. 

To say that he didn't want to go looking for trouble is a ridiculous thing to say, there clearly is 'trouble', his job is to find out what it is and this is the service we pay them for. Although she is undoubtedly an elderly lady, that is no reason to write her off so soon, I would be seriously considering changing my vet if that was the advice they offered me in a situation such as yours.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't trust a vet who didn't even want to do tests. I would definitely go elsewhere for a second opinion and ask for blood tests to find out exactly what the problem is. If its something like a thyroid problem, that's treatable.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I would be demanding blood tests and I'd most likely be finding another vet to do them. I couldn't believe what I was reading..... I think that attitude is disgraceful!! 

I am sorry to read that your baby is now showing signs of her age but I'm afraid that happens with cats as well as us humans.

May we ask what you are feeding her? We might be able to suggest some options to help put some weight back on her wee bones. 

Whilst your girl is chipper, however, cherish all your minutes with her and keep hope that you will have many more.


----------



## Ems21 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Claire so sorry to hear your news, i would certainly get a second opinion from a different vet, and i would demand blood tests be done as well as urine tests, does she have dried food or wet, i recently had a problem with my girl, she lost weight and her fur looked dull, i took her to the vets where it was found she had urine retention, she had to be kept in and a catherter inserted to empty her bladder, they drained over 100ml, the vet told me that the dried food she was having was causing crystals to form in her bladder which in turn was causing retention, she only has wet food now, i hope you find out what is causing the problems.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow - some vet! Can you imagine a human doctor advising a patient against tests as it would be looking for trouble? What's the point in becoming a vet to advise health problems are not investigated and animals are not treated? Find a new one.


----------



## Anaphase (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Clare, I'm sorry to hear about Fluff.

In your situation I would be inclined to take Fluff to a completely different veterinary surgery and get a second opinion. If you had taken her to the vets and had said that you were not willing to pay for tests I could understand the vet's reaction as most vets would rather a pet be put to sleep peacefully rather than allowing them to suffer. BUT you are NOT willing to let her suffer would be happy to pay for tests and would like to know if she could be treated. 

If (and this is only an IF) the second vet gives the same diagnosis or tests reveal that she has an untreatable condition THEN you can decide how you would like to continue. Fluff certainly doesn't sound ready for Rainbow Bridge yet and a more sympathetic vet will be able to advise you on palliative care for her. You *will* know when the time is right. 

However, you don't know yet if this is even relevant. Get her seen again and see if there is anything that can be done. Good luck.


----------



## Elizabeth and Bertie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Clare,

I'm sorry to hear about Fluff's weight loss.
There are quite a few conditions that can case weight loss and increased thirst. Some are treatable, and some can be managed with time and care; diabetes for example.

I absolutely agree with others here that - given that you feel Fluff still has quality of life - some tests should be done to try to establish what is wrong with her, especially if the vet is suggesting euthanasia.

Regarding diabetes: Did your vet test your cat's blood glucose? Or check for sugar in her urine..?
If Fluff uses a litter tray then you could test her pee for sugar yourself. You can get Diastix test strips from any pharmacy (should cost you about a fiver). You dip these into fresh pee (putting cling film in the litter tray can help to catch a sample) and then compare the colour of the test strip to the chart on the side of the tub.

If the strip shows no sugar is present then it is_ unlikely_ she is diabetic. If it shows that sugar is present then diabetes is a distinct _possibility_.

We're keeping fingers and paws crossed here that Fluff gets a firm diagnosis soon and that her condition is treatable.

(((Hugs))) to you, and chin scratches to Fluff,

Elizabeth


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

gentoo1980 said:


> Hi Claire, welcome to the pet forums. So sorry to hear about your cat.
> 
> Is this the first time she's been to the vets since you noticed last year that she's been loosing wight rapidly and drinking excessive amounts of water?


Thanks everyone so much for the help and support with this troubling matter. Yes, this is the first time we have taken her. We thought it was part of old age and because of her long hair it disguised the weight loss a bit until we began to shave parts of her.

Unfortunately, since writing my first post yesterday I have now noticed a blue-ish, grey lump pertruding from her side and it appears crusty at the bottom of it. We are in constant contact with her and the vet didn't even see this either on Tuesday and we are taking her back later today. I am so worried about this latest symptom and what it could be.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Let us know how you get on. Don't be fobbed off by anyone trying to persuade you do to something you don't feel is right, you know your cat better than anyone else and if you feel that you want to know more then don't be afraid to be insistent. Even if this latest find is something nasty, whilst Fluff still has quality of life, don't feel that you have to make any decisions in a hurry. I hope that you start to get some answers and that things turn out not to be as bad as you think. Please keep us updated, I have been thinking about this all day, keeping everything crossed for you and Fluff x


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I think you need to do what is right for Fluff. If you feel she still seems happy and content then enjoy your moments with her but if you feel that her life my be coming to an end and we all know on here how heartbreaking that is then it may be best to let her go but only you can make that decision.

Some vets do seem to err on the doom and gloom side especially when cats get old. I have found that in the past too. I agree that maybe look at her diet and give her a more fattening diet even if its a specially prescribed diet.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Thanks everyone so much for the help and support with this troubling matter. Yes, this is the first time we have taken her. We thought it was part of old age and because of her long hair it disguised the weight loss a bit until we began to shave parts of her..


Have you actually explained all of this to the vet though? If you haven't please do. You see, part of the vet's attitude may well have been fuelled by the fact you've permitted her to lose this unacceptable amount of weight without intervening. Animal welfare must take precedence in decision making and he may have felt you lack genuine commitment as an owner with the result she may suffer further. It's up to you to convince him otherwise because, if for instance something like diabetes is diagnosed this is a condition which will require a lot of time, dedication and money from the owner! Vet's do take this type of thing into consideration you know! 

Regarding the crusty lump, is it itchy by any chance? If you it might well be an oesinophilic plaque (benign) which some older cats tend to get, though you do need to have it examined by the vet to know for sure.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Claire, I am so sorry to hear about your cat, I had to put to sleep a 17 year old cat a few months ago, but I have a Siamese who has kidney failure, [in fact just written a pot about him] he suddenly looked very thin,but was lethargic too, my vet did a urine test by needle in his side, [he didn't feel it] and it was diagnosed as kidney failure, which is probably the most common reason for cats to go downhill in old age, so you ask about that
He does exactly the same as yours, will drink and drink out of anything,if he gets chance,which is also one of the symptoms of Kidney failure
I have no idea what the crusty lump coulkd be, it might not even be connected to her weight loss
That test might be better at first than a blood test, but I would certainly discuss it with your vet,or as suggested take her to another vet
I think my 17 year old might have been diabetic, but she wasn't tested for it until too late,when she wasn't fit to to be treated, she was too ill, 
Please keep us updated,i will be very interested to know bwhat conclusion your vet comes to, but I hope she will go on for longer than he has implied,


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I would be insisting on a blood test, as long as the blood can be taken without too much distress to her. You don't just put a cat to sleep because she is old and drinking a lot.

If she is happy in herself she could have a good while left yet, with whatever treatment is needed.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Everybody's kind words and support are so appreciated at this time - thank you all so very much.

Well, we took Fluff back on Friday to the same practice but a different vet saw her this time and unfortunately she was agreeing with the previous vet from earlier in the week. Thankfully, I had my Mum with me this time.

She, too, has not seen a cat so thin come in but rarely has seen one come in at her age. There are some good news and bad news to Fluff's story. Good news is that the lump was just tick which was removed but the bad news is that her blood test revealed she has liver failure. And the vet's suspicion is that it is caused by a possible tumour on the liver.

This vet was saying (like the previous vet) that we need to start thinking about putting her to sleep but no matter how much we told her how happy she is at home with us and eating, drinking and going to the toilet all by herself, it didn't seem to make a difference. It was almost as if me and Mum were not being heard. She says that her body is just wasting away as a result of the liver failure and eventually her body will be breaking down her organs for energy, obviously at that point she will be in pain and then that's when we will definitely make the decision but that time simply has not come yet.

Just to give you an idea of how 'weak' she is: it took FOUR members of staff to take blood from her. She's always been a fiesty wee scoot with strangers but does this not prove that she still has fight in her yet? To be fair she was exhausted when we got her home because of the struggle she put up but she is a fighter. And get this, the vet was actually going to leave the tick on her as she was so aggressive, but all it took was for my Mum to cuddle her in her arms for her to relax and let the vet remove the tick that way.

What do you all think from this latest update?


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

ClareB said:


> Everybody's kind words and support are so appreciated at this time - thank you all so very much.
> 
> Well, we took Fluff back on Friday to the same practice but a different vet saw her this time and unfortunately she was agreeing with the previous vet from earlier in the week. Thankfully, I had my Mum with me this time.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about these results 

I had a rabbit that was diagnosed with liver cancer, she went downhill very quickly, within a few weeks. It was very difficult to watch and she was slowly starving to death despite still eating and became very very thin. It's completely your call to say whether you think it is time or not, the owner always knows this better than any vet. But I would say that if you aren't using any treatment for her then sooner rather than later might be kinder in this instance.

Sounds like she's a proper little fighter!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

If you think she is in no pain and is peaceful, I dont think you need to make a decision today. But, she is slowly dying, she is not going to get better so ending her suffering has got to be discussed when the time comes. Enjoy her for the next few weeks but please dont let her suffer when you think her time has come. Never a nice thing to think about or do, but it will be the kindest thing in the end. Kind thoughts x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClaireB - I'm not entirely surprised this second vet agreed with her colleague in the practice-they usually do in most circumstances, particularly if she is a junior! While a second opinion elsewhere _may_ well have yielded the same prognosis, at least you have better guarantees of it being more impartial. Basically, I'd be happier had you gone elsewhere.

While this entire situation is a bit of a minefield in terms of your next steps (basically depends on what's actually wrong and reliant on more tests etc for a more definitive diagnosis of the type of liver disease as some ie cancer are more serious than others and the weight-loss sounds a complicating factor) I do have a few niggles so far. Furthermore I haven't seen the blood tests so no idea of degree of elevations etc.

Have you noticed an _increased_ appetite over the last year or so? Any other symptoms apart from increased drinking etc? While this can also a symptom of liver disease, have they tested for hyperthyroidism as sometimes liver enzymes are raised with this? I'd ask about this _today_ while, chances are they should have some blood left over.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> ClaireB - I'm not entirely surprised this second vet agreed with her colleague in the practice-they usually do in most circumstances, particularly if she is a junior! While a second opinion elsewhere _may_ well have yielded the same prognosis, at least you have better guarantees of it being more impartial. Basically, I'd be happier had you gone elsewhere.
> 
> While this entire situation is a bit of a minefield in terms of your next steps (basically depends on what's actually wrong and reliant on more tests etc for a more definitive diagnosis of the type of liver disease as some ie cancer are more serious than others and the weight-loss sounds a complicating factor) I do have a few niggles so far. Furthermore I haven't seen the blood tests so no idea of degree of elevations etc.
> 
> Have you noticed an _increased_ appetite over the last year or so? Any other symptoms apart from increased drinking etc? While this can also a symptom of liver disease, have they tested for hyperthyroidism as sometimes liver enzymes are raised with this? I'd ask about this _today_ while, chances are they should have some blood left over.


Alixtaylor, it's really reassuring to hear the words "owner knows best", thank you. The two vets just didn't make us feel like that.

Rose, we believe in all honesty she's in no pain, from previous experience with her as a younger cat, she would have hidden away somewhere in our house if she was. And be rest assured when she does show signs of pain and discomfort, we will make sure she passes peacefully.

Ianthi, thank you very much for your medical feedback with our situation. The second vet mentioned something about gauging cats by their weights from Stages 1 to 5 and she put her down as a 1. Even, when I took her the first time to see them and questioned about the possibility of hyperthyroidism or diabetes, it was as if they kind of ignored what I was saying and just went straight into the 'putting her to sleep' scenario, even without carrying out any form of concrete diagnosis. I feel if we ask them to check her bloods again, we will get the same "there's not much" response when asking for possible treatment. They couldn't feel any masses on her liver or kidneys so do you think liver cancer may still be present without feeling a growth?

We would hate to bring her to any vet again, just for the fact she HATES going, even when she got her stitches taken out after being neutered all those years ago in 1998. Her appetite seems to be as normal, she has always been fussy eater but always did eat when chicken or salmon was offered as a last resource (I think she knew what she was up to!)


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

ClareB said:


> I feel if we ask them to check her bloods again, we will get the same "there's not much" response when asking for possible treatment. They couldn't feel any masses on her liver or kidneys so do you think liver cancer may still be present without feeling a growth?


Sorry that should have been : "there's not much point" response


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> ... I feel if we ask them to check her bloods again, we will get the same "there's not much" response when asking for possible treatment. They couldn't feel any masses on her liver or kidneys so do you think liver cancer may still be present without feeling a growth?)


I would certainly have expected a palpable mass with liver _cancer_. If you could get a copy of the blood results and I'll see if I can help further. I'd ring and ask the receptionist to email a copy to you now. Not sure how far away the vet is or maybe you could collect them. You are entitled to a copy so I wouldn't take any excuses from them!

While I can understand your reluctance to take her elsewhere, I just feel that whatever potential chances she has ( which as things stand she may well have until proven otherwise) will be severely diminished in the absence of any pro-active treatments and she will inevitably deteriorate. What I'm struggling with here is your current vet's opposition to _any_ treatment regime at all (even on a trial basis) in an otherwise appetant, reasonably happy cat, in the intervening time and it is for this reason I'm not in agreement with him. I'd like to know how much 'experience' of treating liver disease he actually has! I realise the weight is a factor but even so you're not going to improve this by just leaving things as they are!

What are you currently feeding her and how much does she eat daily?


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I am sure Ianthi will tell me if I am wrong here but sometimes the blood results for the liver can be affected by any infection or illness. 

I would also ask about the white blood cell count. I can't explain it as I am not that good at it but it might indicate infection is present and if she is simply not feeling well, she needs treatment as soon as possible.

Vets to tend to agree with what has already been written in the notes by their colleagues so if you think it is not right then you should question it. I have had need to do this in the past, and suggested an alternative which was accepted by the vet.

If you want to give your little one the best chance I would most certainly be going to another vet with the blood results to start with.

If there was a tick removed it is possible she is under the weather from that, they can cause disease.


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about your lovely old lady.

I too lost my cat aged 17 back in June. Unfortunately, she had similar symptoms to your cat (no lumps tho) increasing thirst, toilet accidents, very thin but otherwise _seemed_happy and not in pain. Until one day she collapsed, the vet ran some tests and everything read off the scale.

I made the kindest decision and got her in that afternoon :nonod: that was the third time she had ever been to the vets in her life.

I'm sorry I can't tell you that she will get any better and you'll have lots more time together but I can sympathise with you I'm sure you'll do the right thing. :hug:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've just had my 11.5 year old golden retriever put to sleep a fortnight ago. She was diagnosed in June with congestive heart failure but the vet gave us treatment to slightly improve the condition. We only put her to sleep after she stopped eating and her breathing was getting shallow.
As death approaches your cat will probably do the same, whether you get the time to take her to the vets or not I don't know. I know it sounds bad but 17 is not a bad age for a cat and I'd let her go with as much dignity as possible. For now, enjoy her while you still have her.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> I would certainly have expected a palpable mass with liver _cancer_. If you could get a copy of the blood results and I'll see if I can help further. I'd ring and ask the receptionist to email a copy to you now. Not sure how far away the vet is or maybe you could collect them. You are entitled to a copy so I wouldn't take any excuses from them!
> 
> While I can understand your reluctance to take her elsewhere, I just feel that whatever potential chances she has ( which as things stand she may well have until proven otherwise) will be severely diminished in the absence of any pro-active treatments and she will inevitably deteriorate. What I'm struggling with here is your current vet's opposition to _any_ treatment regime at all (even on a trial basis) in an otherwise appetant, reasonably happy cat, in the intervening time and it is for this reason I'm not in agreement with him. I'd like to know how much 'experience' of treating liver disease he actually has! I realise the weight is a factor but even so you're not going to improve this by just leaving things as they are!
> 
> What are you currently feeding her and how much does she eat daily?


Thanks again for the information, we are currently feeding a mixture of wet food, fresh cooked turkey/chicken, and a sweet old lady down the street feed her from time to time sardines or lamb. And I would say for the past week she has been eating about 3 times a day and drinking lots of fresh water and urinating enough to compensate for increased thirst which appears healthy too ie no blood in it.

Do we have a right for a copy of her blood test results? We paid £35 for the test to be done.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> I would certainly have expected a palpable mass with liver _cancer_. If you could get a copy of the blood results and I'll see if I can help further. I'd ring and ask the receptionist to email a copy to you now. Not sure how far away the vet is or maybe you could collect them. You are entitled to a copy so I wouldn't take any excuses from them!
> 
> While I can understand your reluctance to take her elsewhere, I just feel that whatever potential chances she has ( which as things stand she may well have until proven otherwise) will be severely diminished in the absence of any pro-active treatments and she will inevitably deteriorate. What I'm struggling with here is your current vet's opposition to _any_ treatment regime at all (even on a trial basis) in an otherwise appetant, reasonably happy cat, in the intervening time and it is for this reason I'm not in agreement with him. I'd like to know how much 'experience' of treating liver disease he actually has! I realise the weight is a factor but even so you're not going to improve this by just leaving things as they are!
> 
> What are you currently feeding her and how much does she eat daily?


Thank you so much again, Ianthi.

We have been feeding her a mixture of wet food (Whiskas and Sheba), freshly cooked turkey/chicken and some days when she goes for a walk down to an neighbour of ours, the old lady who lives there feeds her sardines or lamb. I personally think the wee scoot knows exactly where to go to get these 'treats'! She appears to be eating roughly about 3 times a day and drinking lots of fresh water. I lifted her yesterday evening for a cuddle and I swear I thought she felt slightly heavier.

Do we have a right to have a copy of her blood results? We paid £35 for the test to be done.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Thank you so much again, Ianthi.
> 
> We have been feeding her a mixture of wet food (Whiskas and Sheba), freshly cooked turkey/chicken and some days when she goes for a walk down to an neighbour of ours, the old lady who lives there feeds her sardines or lamb. I personally think the wee scoot knows exactly where to go to get these 'treats'! She appears to be eating roughly about 3 times a day and drinking lots of fresh water. I lifted her yesterday evening for a cuddle and I swear I thought she felt slightly heavier.
> 
> *Do we have a right to have a copy of her blood results*? We paid £35 for the test to be done.


Yes of course since you paid for them. Claire, I wouldn't hang about with this one-you need to start doing something now if you hope to salvage anything from this unfortunate situation. Otherwise I've little doubt she will deteriorate and most probably suffer in the process. While I haven't seen the bloodtests I can't be sure but I suspect it will involve a chance in diet and some supplements. So nothing invasive or too drastic. How much (g) does she eat daily then? (I'll explain more about the liver later and how it is capable of regenerating, so there may well be some hope )

Actually, I've re-read my other post and while a liver mass would be relatively easy to detect sometimes more diffuse liver cancer isn't. HOWEVER, I'm not saying it it malignant, at all just pointing this out!


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> Yes of course since you paid for them. Claire, I wouldn't hang about with this one-you need to start doing something now if you hope to salvage anything from this unfortunate situation. Otherwise I've little doubt she will deteriorate and most probably suffer in the process. While I haven't seen the bloodtests I can't be sure but I suspect it will involve a chance in diet and some supplements. So nothing invasive or too drastic. How much (g) does she eat daily then? (I'll explain more about the liver later and how it is capable of regenerating, so there may well be some hope )
> 
> Actually, I've re-read my other post and while a liver mass would be relatively easy to detect sometimes more diffuse liver cancer isn't. HOWEVER, I'm not saying it it malignant, at all just pointing this out!


Ianthi, I have her blood results here now. How will it be best for you to look at them? Shall I just give them here in a post?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Ianthi, I have her blood results here now. How will it be best for you to look at them? Shall I just give them here in a post?


Yes, please do!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm glad you have got her blood test results I would be interested as my cat had the exact same symptoms as yours and our vets were not much help. She just went down hill sadly.

We did have her euthanised as she was finding life difficult and struggling to groom herself and go to the toilet propperly she was also seeing things that werent their and had got terribly thin. The vet reckoned she had about 3 months to three years left with her.

Pebbles had an unidentified mass in her pancriess.

We had taken her every year to the vets for blood tests to keep an her it wasn't till we changed vets to someone who really knew what they were doing to find out what was wrong with herbut by then it was sadly too late.

As long as your cat is still living life to the full and not strugling I would say seek out the medical treatment she needs.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Here are Fluff's results:

GLU - 5.17 mmol/L
UREA - 18.4 mmol/L (high)
CREA - 106 mol/L (normal)
PHOS - 2.65 mmol/L (high)
CA - 2.45 mmol/L (normal)
TP - 76 g/L (normal)
ALB - 29 g/L (normal)
GLOB - 46 g/L (normal)
ALT - 874 U/L (high)
ALKP - 464 U/L (high)
TBIL - 7 mol/L (normal)
CHOL - 3.74 mmol/L (normal)
AMYL - 817 U/L (normal)


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

ClareB said:


> Here are Fluff's results:
> 
> GLU - 5.17 mmol/L
> UREA - 18.4 mmol/L (high)
> ...


I must state too that the CREA and TBIL levels should have a micro symbol as part of the unit but I'm typing on my mobile so no key for it!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

what would help is the lab's 'normal' range clare, tests just show 'High' but the reference range gives a lot more information


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry, here are the ranges:

GLU: 3.94 - 8.83
UREA: 5.7 - 12.9
CREA: 71 - 212
PHOS: 1.00 - 2.42
CA: 1.95 - 2.83
TP: 57 - 89
ALB: 23 - 39
GLOB: 28 - 51
ALT: 12 - 130
ALKP: 14 - 111
TBIL: 0 - 15
CHOL: 1.68 - 5.81
AMYL: 500 - 1500

The ALT is the most concerning, can anyone tell me what each code is checking?


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I think the ALT relates to an enzyme concerned with liver function and that high levels indicate damage to the liver cells. Had a cat recently with slightly elevated ALT levels - hopefully someone will be along soon who can decipher the rest.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

ClareB said:


> Sorry, here are the ranges:
> 
> GLU: 3.94 - 8.83
> UREA: 5.7 - 12.9
> ...


Hi Clare,
Normal Dog and Cat Blood And Urine Chemistry Test Results should give you some guidance as to what each value means.

HTH
Kath


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear your lady is poorly .... Urea is kidneys the high level indicates disease .. Which is also link to the some of her other conditions 

I hate to say it but the kindness thing you can do is let her go .... She is not going to get any better ... I feel your pain I really do ...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Sorry to hear your lady is poorly .... Urea is kidneys the high level indicates disease .. ....


Not always. There are other non-renal reasons for a high Urea-a high-protein diet and dehydration, for instance. Creatinine is a more reliable indicator and again elevations in conjunctions with Urea can point to kidney disease. HOWEVER, even in cases where both are raised there are other non-renal reasons as well which need to be investigated before a definitive diagnosis of kidney disease can be made.

Actually in terms of liver disease a high urea is a good sign. It's manufactured in the liver and in advanced disease it's can be low.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your help and advice. Ianthi, Fluff has actually started to feel slightly heavier and I think she may not be drinking as much water, she seems more alert and is jumping up on ours more again. What do you think from this and her results?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Here are Fluff's results:
> 
> GLU - 5.17 mmol/L
> UREA - 18.4 mmol/L (high)
> ...


Claire-Firstly, is this all the blood tests? A full panel usually includes a blood count as well. RBC, HCT, PCV etc . I'd like to know if she's anaemic as well. If you haven't already, I'd request these as well.

I've highlighted the liver readings above and I can say I've seen far, far worse, that's for sure.! In fact I'm wondering if she's actually hyperthyroid. The reason I say this is because liver readings can be raised with HT. Did the vets listen to her heart and if so did they make any comments about the rate? Palpate her neck? This was the test I asked about a few days ago while they still had some blood. This, a very treatable condition which needs to be ruled out really.

Basically, _even_ if it is liver disease, I wouldn't dream of giving up on her though you'll have to get her to gain weight fairly fast. If HT, of course this will occur once she's on medication.

While I remember, do you have results for GGT? Assume normal?

.

.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

that is a very good point about HT from Ianthi. She is certainly of an age where it is more than slightly possible and would explain the healthy appetite but combined with weight loss.
Clare....would you take her back and ask the vet to test for this? it is not normally too expensive, i think I pay about £35, and it can be easily and fairly cheaply treated.
I think it is fairly critical to check this soon as untreated HT will kill her, they waste away and the risk of heart attack is high.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> Claire-Firstly, is this all the blood tests? A full panel usually includes a blood count as well. RBC, HCT, PCV etc . I'd like to know if she's anaemic as well. If you haven't already, I'd request these as well.
> 
> I've highlighted the liver readings above and I can say I've seen far, far worse, that's for sure.! In fact I'm wondering if she's actually hyperthyroid. The reason I say this is because liver readings can be raised with HT. Did the vets listen to her heart and if so did they make any comments about the rate? Palpate her neck? This was the test I asked about a few days ago while they still had some blood. This, a very treatable condition which needs to be ruled out really.
> 
> ...


Ianthi, you have no idea how relieved we are to hear you say that you have seen higher ALT levels. Thank you.

These are all the results that we were given. She got her heart rate and glands examined and the vet told me that the heart rate and temperature were normal. And he said that he couldn't feel any masses on her liver and kidneys but never mentioned the glands, so I'm assuming he couldn't feel anything there. It was based on this alone that he offered to put her to sleep.

We are planning on taking her to another practice on Monday so would she need another blood test to test her T3 and T4 levels? We hate putting her through another blood test as she was so aggressive the last time, but if she's needs it, she needs it.

Can we get a medication for hyperthyroidism without the need for another blood test based on these blood results and her symptoms alone?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You will need a specific T4 test to check for HT, no vet will prescribe without that.
Normally I would expect the vet to have confirmed a fast heart beat to suspect HT so we can't be certain that this is indeed what is going on but it has to be worth checking.
The vet can often also feel the enlarged thyroid gland at the front of the throat...but not always.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Ianthi, you have no idea how relieved we are to hear you say that you have seen higher ALT levels. Thank you.
> 
> Can we get a medication for hyperthyroidism without the need for another blood test based on these blood results and her symptoms alone?


No vet would prescribe without a confirmed diagnosis.

The ALT and ALKP are a measure of liver _damage_ they won't tell you how much _functional_ liver is left-it's also possible they may have worsened in the intervening time. A bile acids test will tell you this. HOWEVER, the liver (unlike other organs) has vast reserves and is capable of regenerating. Of course prognosis depends on the actual cause of the problem in the first place ie if cancer then it's more guarded, with others it's better. In addition of course you need a vet who's on the ball with liver issues, sadly some aren't-so if I were you I'd start researching to give you a head start. It will also help you guage how knowledgeable your vet is!! Here's a good site. There's also a link for finding feline friendly vets.

Liver disease in cats | international cat care

I'm hoping this is all HT related but since longhairs can be predisposed to liver disease this has to be considered as well. Incidentally as PP says, while a palpable thyroid (neck) mass and fast heart rate are good indicators of HT, this isn't always the case (tissue can migrate and be located elsewhere ) so I wouldn't dismiss it straight away.

When is your appointment?


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Paddypaws and Ianthi.

We are taking her tomorrow at 5pm to another veterinary practice 10miles from our town and our original practice. So far today she has eaten 3/4 of a tin of whiskas, some chicken and some salmon. She hasn't really drank anything today and her thirst doesn't appear as high as it used to be.

I will post again tomorrow evening to let you know how she gets on. Thank you so much again.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

How did the visit go Claire?


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. Sorry, i didn't get a chance to post last night plus the joys of teaching makes it harder during the day!

Well, we are definitely so much happier in simply talking and visiting the new vet practice we went to yesterday. They were so much more caring and understanding of Fluff's needs and they were actually explaining to us the symptoms of HT and checking if Fluff had any of these and she seemed to be ticking nearly all the boxes. They took another 2 samples of blood from her and we showed them the previous vet's blood results. They took it from her paw this time with us in the room and it only took the 2 vets to hold her and take the blood compared to the 4 it took the previous time. It makes us wonder how 'gentle' they were with her as these 2 we met yesterday were so nice and caring. We will no longer be visiting the previous vet practice any more after this. 

The blood was being sent away this morning and the new practice will phone tomorrow afternoon to see if they can get the results ASAP.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I am so pleased you have found a nice vet, it seems there are plenty that can't be bothered to look at the pet and just want to dispatch them quickly rather than find out what is going on, just because they are old or ill. Kind of defeats the point of being a vet


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Great news about the visit and good luck with the results! Did they have any other suggestions? Be sure to update us.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Maisiecat and Ianthi! 

They said that they should hopefully get a fax of the results from the lab this afternoon so finger crossed we will have some good news. I will let you all know ASAP.

Thank you all so much for your kind words and thoughts - Fluff sends hugs too


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

We have all our fingers and paws crossed here for some good news for you both soon.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Clare, been following this thread from the start and I also have everything crossed for you and fluff x


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

How did it go Clare?


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone and thanks again for the kind words

Well, I am literally just off the phone from the vet and it turns out that Fluff does have an overactive thyroid - her T4 levels are up.

But there's an issue regarding her kidney function which may pose as a problem with treatment for the HT. The vet says that her Urea levels are quite high but her creatinine levels are borderline normal/high so we need to get a urine sample from her to determine whether or not kidney disease is an issue here.

She's says that there is a 50/50 chance of the HT treatment working if she does have kidney disease so we are not too sure on what we are going to do next but we will try and get the urine sample ASAP.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well it is good to have some kind of diagnosis!
As for the kidney issues....there is often an interplay between that and HT. 
Firstly, I think it is to be expected that there is SOME degree of kidney impairment in a cat of her age. In theory, HT can 'mask' kidney failure as HT keeps forcing the kidneys to filter at a high level. Once that pressure is reduced it may seem as if the kidneys fail....some vets talk about letting the thyroid run a little fast to stop the kidneys crashing.
They will probably prescribe Fortekor alongside the HT medication.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Have been following your thread Clare, and hoping for a good outcome. I know from experience how hard the waiting can be when you've a seriously ill cat. Sending hugs and positive vibes xx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Hi everyone and thanks again for the kind words
> 
> Well, I am literally just off the phone from the vet and it turns out that Fluff does have an overactive thyroid - her T4 levels are up.
> 
> But there's an issue regarding her kidney function which may pose as a problem with treatment for the HT. The vet says that her Urea levels are quite high but her creatinine levels are borderline normal/high so we need to get a urine sample from her to determine whether or not kidney disease is an issue here.


At last you have some answers! Do you know how high the T4 was?

While it can be tricky treating HT with concurrent CRF, nonetheless it can be done particularly when the renal failure is in the early stages and (although current Creatinine is most probably lower owing to her reduced muscle mass). I would be quite surprised to hear Fluff is in advanced stages, The urine sample should tell you more and help to rule out other causes.

Just to expand on what PP said above-the true renal values (not those on paper which will appear lower owing to the increased. metabolic rate) will only be revealed when the T4 is back in normal range. So a balancing act from then on really. HOWEVER, it is really important to treat the HT because it damages other target organs inc the heart, kidneys and eyes. In addition a _low-dose_ start is also v important in order to give kidneys time to _gradually _adjust to the decreased rate. Some UK vets prescribe very high ones and the cat ends up in renal failure, so speak to your vet about this. Let us know the result of the urine sample-though HT can make urine more dilute as well.

One more thing-I would complain to the former practice as well! Incredible_ two_ vets refused to investigate this!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

A urine sample is easy for your vet to take,through a needle into the bladder from the cats side, she wont even feel it, my cat had that done,didnt even flinch,unfortunately lost him last week, he had Ipakitine to sprinkle on his food,


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

wicket, denflo, Alisonfoy and jaycee05 thank you all so much for the support and advice.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> At last you have some answers! Do you know how high the T4 was?
> 
> While it can be tricky treating HT with concurrent CRF, nonetheless it can be done particularly when the renal failure is in the early stages and (although current Creatinine is most probably lower owing to her reduced muscle mass). I would be quite surprised to hear Fluff is in advanced stages, The urine sample should tell you more and help to rule out other causes.
> 
> ...


Once we get Fluff, hopefully, back up and running as before we will definitely be complaining to the first practice for sure.

We are going to visit the vet tomorrow to pay the bill for the blood test and also to discuss the next step. She says we can try her on a treatment that involves giving her a tablet twice a day for a few weeks to see how she takes to it and stop if we feel it's not helping her as she said there can be some side affects ie vomiting, diarrhea, anorexia. The last thing she needs is to lose more weight.

I was looking online at the radioactive iodine injection treatment, what would recommend as the best treatment to try, Ianthi?


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> At last you have some answers! Do you know how high the T4 was?


Sorry I forgot to answer this! No we don't know but we will definitely get a copy of her results tomorrow when we speak to the vet again.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I only just caught up with this thread, and I am so happy you took her to another vet and got some proper testing done.

In fact, when I read your first post, HT was the first thing that sprung to mind. I think for a vet not to test for this borders on negligence, to put it VERY mildly. Either that or they are ignorant sods (excuse the language, but this makes me really mad).

The fact that they have hardly ever seen such an old cat makes you wonder, too.. 17 is old, but not ancient, and cats can live to be well over 20. So how is it possible they never see any really old cats? Are they too eager to put them too sleep, maybe? 

I would most certainly get back to your original vet with these results and claim a refund on your bill. Maybe not right now, but once she is improving under proper treatment and you have solid proof they were utterly wrong and way out of line.

Go, Fluff, get well, and live long and prosper!!!!


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I only just caught up with this thread, and I am so happy you took her to another vet and got some proper testing done.
> 
> In fact, when I read your first post, HT was the first thing that sprung to mind. I think for a vet not to test for this borders on negligence, to put it VERY mildly. Either that or they are ignorant sods (excuse the language, but this makes me really mad).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jiskefet! 

We, as a family, felt so let down by the first practice and felt out voices were simply not being heard. But since joining this forum and meeting/talking to you lovely bunch of people has really lifted our spirits during this time.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

A friend of mine used to have an old HT cat, who didn't tolerate any but the very lowest level of medication. I've never known her to be anything but excruciatingly thin, but she was a happy, affectionate old girl and remained stable and as healthy as an old cat with thyroid problems could ever be for another 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am on my 3rd cat with HT now....and have been lucky that they all stabilised easily on low doses of Felimazole ( sounds like that is what your vet will prescibe)
It is a tiny tablet so pretty easy to give.....I always pill the cat with it's food bowl in front of it's nose, make sure it has been swallowed by holding the mouth shut and stroking the throat ...then let the cat at the food to push the pill down.
Undoubtedly the radio active iodine treatment is the best overall option, but it is expensive and involves a stay of several weeks in solitary confinement. Surgery is a good option, but the risks of anaesthetic are much higher in an elderly cat especially one with compromised kidneys.
The pills can have side effects, but many cats do just fine on them.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jiskefet said:


> .
> Maybe not right now, but once she is improving under proper treatment and you have solid proof they were utterly wrong and way out of line.!


The positive test result is solid proof (not that I'm advocating Claire returns imminently) of gross incompetence. This is basic veterinary knowledge not some obscure, hard to diagnose condition. Any cat (and esp an older one) presenting like this should be tested for this. Furthermore, it appears as if Fluff first developed these symptoms a _year_ ago when she was first seen by them. There were additional indicators of HT in the blood results which were also effectively ignored. Even _if_ it had turned out to be liver disease, I can't for the life of me understand why no treatment options were explored. The usual 'defence' of the animal not presenting with X condition certainly doesn't apply-no wriggling out of this one, I'm afraid.

An appalling state of affairs when folks on a forum can presumptively diagnose something like hyperthyroidism and two 'vets' can't!


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, we were with the vet earlier speaking to her in person and paying the blood test fees so here are Fluff's results:

Urea - 15.9 (Reference range: 2.7 - 9.2)
Creatinine - 107 (Reference range: 91 - 180)
ALK Phos - 1034 (Reference range: - 100)
ALT - 893 (Reference range: - 35)
T4 - Basal - 133 (Reference range: 15 - 50)

Here is the interpretation from the lab (University of Glasgow):

"T4 is a diagnostic for hyperthyroidism. Enzymes are consistent and should resolve with successful therapy - concurrent disease is not excluded. With reference range creatinine the urea is likely pre-renal in origin (post feeding, reduced perfusion, haemoconcentration); however creatinine may be reduced by reduction in muscle bulk, so early renal insufficiency is not excluded. Further investigation is indicated according to therapy to exclude concurrent disease or complications of thyrotoxicosis which may affect management. As resolution of thyrotoxicosis may in some cases unmask occult renal insufficiency, screen urinalysis and monitor renal parameter with therapy."

The vet said we are more than welcome to try Fluff on a low dose of treatment for the HT but she believes in her best opinion that if she's happy and comfortable then to maybe just keep her that way. She believes the indicated kidney disease is likely to cause her more harm down the line rather than the HT. We gave her a urine sample and she tested it but she said that it was quite concentrated to it was difficult to tell from it if she has in fact got kidney disease. The sample was taken last night and we kept it in the fridge overnight so this is possible as to why it was concentrated as it was not a 'fresh' sample.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I cant understand why the vet didnt take a urine sample while you were there
As i said earler,it only takes a sample with a needle at the vets, to tell you how her kidneys are, you could maybe suggest this,and not painful for the cat
I am glad that you are getting further with this vet though than you previous one
I have just changed my vet too,as i rang my usual one 2 weeks ago for my Siamese,who seemed very ill, and had a swollen mouth and chin, [the one with kidney failure] he wouldnt come out, even to meet me at the surgery,and said bring him in the morning,
The poor cat was obviously in pain, and had to be pts the morning after
It might not have made any difference, but he had to suffer longer, i was so uoset and wont go there again
Some vets shouldnt be vets


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Well, we were with the vet earlier speaking to her in person and paying the blood test fees so here are Fluff's results:
> 
> Creatinine - 107 (Reference range: 91 - *180*)
> ALK Phos - 1034 (Reference range: - 100)
> ...


Claire-With a T4 of 133, I would actually opt to treat beginning with a very low-dose (this is so important) start of medication ie 1.25 twice daily. You may even find this is sufficient to get it back within normal limits! For starters, uncontrolled HT can cause further organ damage, the T4 will most probably get worse AND you you'll have a whole new set of problems. In addition, you really need to get some weight on her - unless there's another medical reason for this-though I'd doubt it, this will be the only way.

While currently as things stand it difficult to judge the true Creatinine level ( I referred in earlier post to reduced muscle mass owing to weight-loss- combined with the effects of the increased metabolic rate which lowers it on paper) nonetheless you have some leeway since the upper end of range is 180. If it were higher you'd be more likely to run into (renal) problems earlier. At the same time, you can monitor her while on the meds-she'll need a bloodtest in about 3 months to check both T4 and renal levels. IF you notice any problems, then you can reassess and _if necessary_ discontinue the medication!

Incidentally lots of owners (it's quite common with older cats) are managing the two conditions successfully.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm afraid I may have some bad news about Fluff.

She was crying in the early hours of this morning looking to go outside so I let her out around 5am. Basically she has not returned home since so she has been gone for nearly 16 hours. She has high blood pressure and I was wondering would that cause a heart attack or would the HT cause one? We have been out searching her usual spots and neighbours' gardens but no luck.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Is this the first time she stayed away this long?

She may have been locked in some shed or garage, or maybe someone thought she is a stray because she is so thin and took her in.

Best go around door to door (maybe with a photo) and ask people if they have seen her. Explain about the thyroid problem and that she needs her medication (that will prompt people to actively look out for her and return her at once if found) and ask if they had their shed or garage open today, and if you can have a look to see if she is hiding inside.

Also check the lost and found cat sites on the internet to see if someone reported her as found.


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Thinking about you and hoping that Fluff returns safe


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh dear, i am so sorry to read this, have you checked all local vets etc in case someone has taken her in to one being so thin, might have thought she was a stray
I hope she turns up soon, does she often cry in the night? or was it just to go out?
Hoping the next post i read from you will say you have dound her safe and well


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> I'm afraid I may have some bad news about Fluff.
> 
> She was crying in the early hours of this morning looking to go outside so I let her out around 5am. Basically she has not returned home since so she has been gone for nearly 16 hours. She has high blood pressure and I was wondering would that cause a heart attack or would the HT cause one? We have been out searching her usual spots and neighbours' gardens but no luck.


Oh no! Any news Claire? I'm sure the vet would have detected up a very rapid heart beat. Nonetheless, the earlier she's back home the better.

Have you put up any posters? Far more likely she's still somewhere local.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hoping for some good news, but guess you haven't found her yet
Have you looked under all hedges,bushes and shrubbery, if she is not used to going out I bet she hasn't gone far,
One of mine escaped a few years ago, he was found under a neighbours giant Yucca the day after,even though I had called him and looked for him until the early hours, he was so terrified I had to crawl under and grab him, he didn't dare move,


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Good news! Exactly 24 hours later, the wanderer returns! Me, my mum and dad were all tossing and turning during the night with worry but at 5 am I could hear her little (very loud) cry as she walked up our driveway - that was her "I'm home!" cry, she has been a very vocal cat her whole life, we constantly talk to her and she replies back.

So now that she is home, we are seriously considering on buying a little cat tracker to put on her collar so in case she takes a 'turn' while she's out and about we will know where to find her. 

We are waiting for my sister to come home for the weekend from university so we are going to discuss as a family what will do for Fluff next in terms of treatment. We will be basing on what our new (and much better) vet has told us and what has been advised here on the forums. 

I want to thank you all from the very bottom of our hearts and Fluff's for all the help and encouragement with our situation. I will post to keep you updated and I would like to share some photographs of our special girl.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Great news Claire! I had a feeling she'd be back!

Do keep posting here of course but to assist in your decision making I'd also strongly suggest you join the following group. They're absolutely excellent in terms of knowledge and (years) experience of HT kitties. Some are dealing with concurrent issues of CRF (not that we know this applies to Fluff!) and they can guide you further.

Yahoo! Groups

Let us know how she's doing!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Clare, I am so pleased to hear she has come home. Goodness knows, she'd probably have a tale to tell if she could talk! I know that when they aren't well, cats will often try and sneak off somewhere quiet, so if she is poorly, please be careful letting her out. Didn't know about the tracker collars however, what a good idea. Rooting for you and your little 17 year old sweetheart xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Great to hear she is home, and just went out for a bit of adventure.

I didn't want to say this while she was still missing, but cats tend to go out when they feel there time is coming to an end, and will hide somewhere to die. So please do not let her out if you think she feels really poorly...

During the last few days of her life, my old, deaf, arthritic girl Precious constantly wanted to go out, and she would go and sleep under the bushes. It was far too cold for an old girl like her to sleep out, so I kept getting her back inside. It was only the second or third day I realized she might be trying to quietly slip away. Fortunately, she could not get out of the garden, but she was right, it was her time. She gently slipped away in my arms and we buried her in her chosen hiding place.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

How is Fluff doing Claire? Crossed my mind recently.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd like to know how Fluff is getting on too. I've only just come across this thread today, she certainly sounds like a fighter. Hope she is doing OK.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Well Fluff is doing just fine - thank you for asking :biggrin:

We have decided not to try the treatment for the over active thyroid as we can't afford to take the risk of vomiting and diarrhea at her age and weight. Our lovely new vet recommends that we keep her comfy and happy as she agrees it's definitely not her time yet. She recommends that because the over active thyroid is "helping" her kidney problems he may be best to keep her this way so we just need to keep her warm. She was actually playing with a bit of string last night! 

We have started her on Hill's prescription food for thyroid health to help her and she is loving it at the minute - it's been about a week now on it so fingers crossed it will help her with her weight and coat.

Unfortunately, last week she started to get very agitated when trying to use her litter box and trying to go the toilet outside and when she did manage to pass something it was stained with blood - so we knew from previous experience this was another possible UTI. Thankfully there was an on call vet that night but we had to take her to the original practice but this guy was lovely! So she got an antibiotic injection and was checked over so eyes, gums and temperature are all normal. And she's really bounced back from that!

The only thing that seems to annoy sometimes is her front left paw where she got blood taken from about 4 weeks ago. It not red or infected or she doesn't limp with it and the fur is growing back but if we were to brush or touch it she lets out a big cry - is it just sensitive now?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We have started her on Hill's prescription food for thyroid health to help her and she is loving it at the minute - it's been about a week now on it so fingers crossed it will help her with her weight and coat.


You mean Hill y/d Claire? If so then this is a treatment (relatively recent) for hyperthyroidism. I'm glad to hear she's doing well for you. If the dry version then I wonder if it contributed to the UTI.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Bless her, I'm so pleased to hear that she is doing well, what a good thing you got a second opinion on her! I hope that this improvement continues for some time to come and that you can keep her happy and comfortable for as long as possible. Well done!


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> You mean Hill y/d Claire? If so then this is a treatment (relatively recent) for hyperthyroidism. I'm glad to hear she's doing well for you. If the dry version then I wonder if it contributed to the UTI.


That's the one - I didn't realise this was a form of treatment, happy days! :biggrin:

She's actually on the wet food as she has never been a fan of dry food anyway - do you think that because of the masked kidney problem she may have more UTIs in the future?


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

denflo said:


> Bless her, I'm so pleased to hear that she is doing well, what a good thing you got a second opinion on her! I hope that this improvement continues for some time to come and that you can keep her happy and comfortable for as long as possible. Well done!


Thanks, Denflo! She is most definitely a very happy kitty still :biggrin: she has become a lot affectionate in her old age. She will take a nap and curl up close beside me or my Mum or sister if we go for one on our beds!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> That's the one - I didn't realise this was a form of treatment, happy days! :biggrin:
> 
> She's actually on the wet food as she has never been a fan of dry food anyway - do you think that because of the masked kidney problem she may have more UTIs in the future?


Have she put on weight Claire with the prescription diet? If so that is a good sign. (Actually I'm glad to hear you've chosen (inadvertently or otherwise!) to treat the HT) If on wet food then I would have thought that _infection_ is more likely as this is more frequently the case with older cats as opposed to younger ones. Actually, IMO I felt your vet was being super-cautious about the renal implications of treatment since Fluff's numbers were relatively low at this point so you had some headroom and untreated HT will damage kidneys and other organs further regardless. You haven't noticed any marked increased drinking and urinating since diet started?

Did you tell them at her old practice about the recent diagnosis they originally missed? I'll bet they were *super* nice!!


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> Have she put on weight Claire with the prescription diet? If so that is a good sign. (Actually I'm glad to hear you've chosen (inadvertently or otherwise!) to treat the HT) If on wet food then I would have thought that _infection_ is more likely as this is more frequently the case with older cats as opposed to younger ones. Actually, IMO I felt your vet was being super-cautious about the renal implications of treatment since Fluff's numbers were relatively low at this point so you had some headroom and untreated HT will damage kidneys and other organs further regardless. You haven't noticed any marked increased drinking and urinating since diet started?
> 
> Did you tell them at her old practice about the recent diagnosis they originally missed? I'll bet they were *super* nice!!


We haven't noticed any obvious weight gain but I am almost certain the quality of her coat is beginning to improve so hopefully it's a start. And we haven't noticed any more drinking or urination habits other than what she was like in recent months.

We haven't said anything to the previous practice yet but we may do soon if we start to notice Fluff improving and that way we will have physical evidence of her health plus her blood results from her new and kinder practice!


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Hope you are all doing well 

Fluff is doing fine at the moment - she is still eating away, drinking and going to the toilet all fine. She hasn't left the house for a week, I think she feels the winter weather setting in. Only thing is she is beginning to have the odd stumble when she tries to jump from one chair to another and even one night she fell onto the floor. Thankfully, she was ok. It appears that her back legs are just not what they used to be.

I just had one question about grooming. As I said before, she has become quite matted in places because of the lack of quality of her coat (because of the overactive thyroid) and she simply hasn't been able to groom herself which I think is age related and maybe the discomfort of her back legs. Would we be best to take her and get professionally groomed or would we be able to do it ourselves? I phoned a local groomer there and they said the only thing that they would be worried about is putting her under a lot of stress. She really needs something done as the fir around her bum have become very matted and she beginning to smell down there because of the urine catching in the fur.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hope Fluff continues to keep well hun. x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is keep well apart from the odd stumble.
I use to have a comb that had rotating teeth on it which was quite good for grooming.
I would say the best time to have a little go at grooming her is when she is asleep or dozing and very relaxed.
Little and often. Every Day if you can.
Will she let you groom her or does she get upset?
Has she a lot of long fur or is the fur short and very thick?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you have any mobile groomers round your way that could come to your home? That way it would keep the stress to a minimum and after they have cleaned her up you could possibly keep on top of it?


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks very much for the advice everyone but I'm afraid I have a bit of sad news to report.

We decided to give Fluff a wash around he back legs and tail to help clean her and try to help the smell. Once we took her out of the basin, it was painfully clear to us at how thin she has actually got recently. If anyone from outside looking in was to see her they would be shocked. We can even see the ligaments/tendons of her legs she is that thin. The control of her back legs to getting worse and she is constantly howling now. She has become so clingy with us the past week and it's making us wonder does she know it's coming near the end.

Has anyone got any advice on signs we need to look out for when we know "it's time" to make a decision? The last thing we want is to have her suffer. She is still eating, drinking and going to the toilet and still knows that it's us so this is getting really difficult for us as a family.


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

ClareB said:


> Thanks very much for the advice everyone but I'm afraid I have a bit of sad news to report.
> 
> We decided to give Fluff a wash around he back legs and tail to help clean her and try to help the smell. Once we took her out of the basin, it was painfully clear to us at how thin she has actually got recently. If anyone from outside looking in was to see her they would be shocked. We can even see the ligaments/tendons of her legs she is that thin. The control of her back legs to getting worse and she is constantly howling now. She has become so clingy with us the past week and it's making us wonder does she know it's coming near the end.
> 
> Has anyone got any advice on signs we need to look out for when we know "it's time" to make a decision? The last thing we want is to have her suffer. She is still eating, drinking and going to the toilet and still knows that it's us so this is getting really difficult for us as a family.


I am so sorry but I think you have answered your own question. It sounds as if she is ready to go peacefully. You cannot be sure she is pain free (you say she is howling all the time) and so I think the kindest thing would be to PTS.

So sorry as I know how hard it is to come to this decision but you can't let her suffer.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.... It must be the hardest decision to have to make and I think you will know in your heart when it is time... The advice 'Better a day too early than a day too late' always rings true to me and I know you wouldn't want your beautiful girl to suffer unnecessarily, my heart goes out to you


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read that things aren't going so well again now, I know how heartbreaking it is. Have you spoken again to your vet about how Fluff is doing? You know your cat the best of all, I know it doesn't sound very helpful, but you really will know. I asked the same question when Den was poorly and was given the same answer, it is so true, you just do know. How is Fluff being towards you? Some cats can become quite subdued when they know their time is near, she may start to hide away from you and not want much contact from you. Lethargy is also a sign. However, you have to make the judgement upon what you know and how you feel. 

You have given her the best chance and made her comfortable in these last few weeks since you went to your new vet, you have done everything you can for her, but it is always the hardest thing at the end to make that final decision of love for our babies. You must just do what is best for Fluff, we are all thinking of you.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

May I ask how often you wash or bathe Fluff?

If rarely, I can tell you that cats look REALLY pitiful when their fur is all wet. More so if they are long haired and you are used to them being big furballs.

I am not trying to down-play your concerns, more alleviate any undue ones - which this possibly could be.

How is Fluff in herself? You know her - does she appear to be in pain or discomfort? Would you consider her demeanour to be good? Has she given you any indication that she's had enough? 

To me, eating & toiletting by herself is still a good sign. How bad are her back legs? A bit doddery or VERY doddery? 

It is a HUGE decision to make and, even when you DO know it is the right thing, you will always ask yourself were you too hasty to do it. So be absolutely positive your timing is right.

And only you and Fluff will know when that is.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> .. If anyone from outside looking in was to see her they would be shocked. We can even see the ligaments/tendons of her legs she is that thin. The control of her back legs to getting worse and she is constantly howling now. She has become so clingy with us the past week and it's making us wonder does she know it's coming near the end..


Claire-When was her last vet visit? Has the T4 ever been checked since she started the diet? Assuming not then it's most probably gotten worse in which case it can cause more damage. The howling sounds like high blood pressure - again caused by the HT but resolves when treatment begins - however is potentially dangerous and can cause blindness and strokes. Also very uncomfortable for the cat. The back leg weakness is probably due to muscle wasting.

I actually believe Fluff is one tough little cat and I've never agreed with not treating it. It's certainly not usual either. I think it's certainly worth trying her on a low dose...I can't see how she'd be worse off than she is right now and it could give her a new lease of life!


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone for the kind words and advice.

Ianthi, we haven't taken her back to get the T4 checked, the vet didn't mentioned about bringing her back. She had started well on the diet but then she had gone off it and we tried mixing it with other foods but she still didn't take to it.

At the moment, she has to lay down anywhere she gets the chance she's that exhausted. As a family, we don't want to put her through any more treatment given the possible side eeffects and her very light weight. She eating and drinking this morning so we are going to wait this weekend and see. If shes in any distress at all we will then make out decision. She has stopped purring but still looks for us.


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

I couldnt read this whole thread and not post anything. 

My heart goes out to you and Fluff, it is such a difficult thing to have to deal with. You will know in your heart when it is time to say goodbye, and Fluff will let you know..

I am going through a similar situation with my 15 year old girl Tabitha who has been diagnosed with cancer, so I feel your pain. 

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh Clare, this is such a hard time for you. I know what it is like to see your beloved friend fade away before your eyes. As you say, give her the weekend to see how she goes and please remember her seventeen years of happiness. Years ago, when we had a very old cat and her time came, I actually asked the vet to come to the house so she didn't have the stress of that last trip to the surgery, but I know this isn't always possible. Hugs to you, and a cuddle for Fluff, xx


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Sophie_xxx said:


> I couldnt read this whole thread and not post anything.
> 
> My heart goes out to you and Fluff, it is such a difficult thing to have to deal with. You will know in your heart when it is time to say goodbye, and Fluff will let you know..
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sophie. I can totally feel how you are too, it's not a nice feeling to have. Sending love to you and Tabitha.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Alisonfoy said:


> Oh Clare, this is such a hard time for you. I know what it is like to see your beloved friend fade away before your eyes. As you say, give her the weekend to see how she goes and please remember her seventeen years of happiness. Year ago, when we had a very old cat and her time came, I actually asked the vet to come to the house so she didn't have the stress of that last trip to the surgery, but I know this isn't always possible. Hugs to you, and a cuddle for Fluff, xx


Alisonfoy, thank you for the kind words and support. I actually phoned our lovely vet earlier and explained the situation. She said that once Fluff stops going to the toilet and eating then that's when we should take her in. When it comes to it, I will phone and ask them if it's at all possible for her to visit us at home. Thank you again. x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

.


ClareB said:


> .
> Ianthi, we haven't taken her back to get the T4 checked, the vet didn't mentioned about bringing her back. She had started well on the diet but then she had gone off it and we tried mixing it with other foods but she still didn't take to it.
> 
> At the moment, she has to lay down anywhere she gets the chance she's that exhausted. As a family, we don't want to put her through any more treatment given the possible side eeffects and her *very light weight*. She eating and drinking this morning so we are going to wait this weekend and see. If shes in any distress at all we will then make out decision. She has stopped purring but still looks for us.


Does the vet know she's no longer on the diet? Once any form of treatment is instigated then T4 levels should be checked after a few weeks to monitor response and adjust dose levels if necessary. At any rate she needs to be seen by the vet now to properly assess her current clinical condition. While weight loss is a consequence of uncontrolled HT, weight *gain* results once it's treated. Since treatment is reversible should any side-effects ensue then it can be stopped. None of mine ever had any adverse affects. .



ClareB said:


> . . She said that once Fluff stops going to the toilet and eating then that's when we should take her in. When it comes to it, I will phone and ask them if it's at all possible for her to visit us at home. Thank you again. x


Actually, I wouldn't leave it until this point which will more than likely be preceded by her going blind, having a stroke or heart failure. In fact I'd suspect the latter now (HT causes a cardiomyopathy and I'd suspect her heart rate is very high at this point) if she's that exhausted on exertion. Claire, I've no wish to be alarmist but I really don't think you fully understand the implications of leaving a condition like this uncontrolled and I've little doubt Fluff IS suffering in the process. Living with an increased metabolism like this is very uncomfortable, to say the least and I do wonder about the howling. In addition regarding a home visit, isn't your vet practice about 15km away?


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the continued advice, Ianthi. Her appetite is beginning to deminish slightly and I wonder if it's worth treating with a low dosage? I asked our vet this on Saturday when I phoned and she seemed a bit reluctant to try. She said that it would be either full dosage or nothing at all. She's the second vet at the practice to be reluctant to treat the hyperthyroidism with medication. They both agreed at the time when we took her back in September that it would be best to simply keep her comfortable and warm.

I'm currently working in school at the moment, so I will have see how she is when I get home.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> .
> 
> Does the vet know she's no longer on the diet? Once any form of treatment is instigated then T4 levels should be checked after a few weeks to monitor response and adjust dose levels if necessary. At any rate she needs to be seen by the vet now to properly assess her current clinical condition. While weight loss is a consequence of uncontrolled HT, weight *gain* results once it's treated. Since treatment is reversible should any side-effects ensue then it can be stopped. None of mine ever had any adverse affects. .


Sorry forgot to answer this!

Well, the vet left it to ourselves to get the diet but they did have to give a prescription over the phone to a more local supplier in order for us to get the diet. But there was nothing else mentioned about contacting them again. In all honesty, the vet didn't seem to think that the food would be successful but she said we could try if we wanted to.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

ClareB said:


> Thanks for the continued advice, Ianthi. Her appetite is beginning to deminish slightly and I wonder if it's worth treating with a low dosage? I asked our vet this on Saturday when I phoned and she seemed a bit reluctant to try. She said that it would be either full dosage or nothing at all. She's the second vet at the practice to be reluctant to treat the hyperthyroidism with medication. They both agreed at the time when we took her back in September that it would be best to simply keep her comfortable and warm.


I thought they left the choice to you? I find it incredible a vet/s would suggest full dose in these circumstances. Here's a link to low dose start recommendations from VIN which I posted before. Perhaps you can show them this..

Hyperthyroidism & Renal Function - WSAVA 2006 Congress

Yes, I would definitely try a small dose and see how she responds. She can't be any worse off than she is now.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Clareb, I do understand how difficult this is for you but I have to say that I do agree with ianthi that medication should at least have been tried, I just don't understand why your vet is so against it.
I have my 3rd HT boy here now, all 3 have been on Felimazole and none had any of the nasty side effects which you are worried about. It is not an expensive drug to buy and starts to work quite quickly.
I did recently help out with a multi cat household where they had a cat with untreated HT and it was not a nice sight to see. poor thing was thin as a rake and died of a heart attack.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> I would certainly have expected a palpable mass with liver _cancer_. If you could get a copy of the blood results and I'll see if I can help further. I'd ring and ask the receptionist to email a copy to you now. Not sure how far away the vet is or maybe you could collect them. You are entitled to a copy so I wouldn't take any excuses from them!
> 
> While I can understand your reluctance to take her elsewhere, I just feel that whatever potential chances she has ( which as things stand she may well have until proven otherwise) will be severely diminished in the absence of any pro-active treatments and she will inevitably deteriorate. What I'm struggling with here is your current vet's opposition to _any_ treatment regime at all (even on a trial basis) in an otherwise appetant, reasonably happy cat, in the intervening time and it is for this reason I'm not in agreement with him. I'd like to know how much 'experience' of treating liver disease he actually has! I realise the weight is a factor but even so you're not going to improve this by just leaving things as they are!
> 
> What are you currently feeding her and how much does she eat daily?


Ianthi:true..my Gracie had a liver tumour at the age of six and two vets diagnosed without any tests at all, they just felt what they described as a 'mass'. She was not in any pain and eating totally well and had lost no weight; she was just very lethargic. She only lived two days after the diagnosis.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> You will need a specific T4 test to check for HT, no vet will prescribe without that.
> Normally I would expect the vet to have confirmed a fast heart beat to suspect HT so we can't be certain that this is indeed what is going on but it has to be worth checking.
> The vet can often also feel the enlarged thyroid gland at the front of the throat...but not always.


The problem with hyperthyroidism is that the tumour does not always appear where it should...it can be in the chest or abdomial cavity making it difficult to treat. My old lady (18) got it about this age (nothing to feel on neck) and was eventually on 12.5mg Felimazole daily which the vet said was the highest dose she had ever given and more than that would not make any difference. Still she lost weight...irradiated iodine was suggested but at that time there were only five places in the country that did it...it as out of the question. From being taken to the vet one year as I was concerned about her obesity, within 12 months she was like a skeleton...but like you say, alert and active and eating like a horse.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

If we were to start her on a low dosage, what symptoms do we look for that shows her masked kidney problem getting worse?


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

It's with a very heavy heart that I have to say that Fluff passed away peacefully at home this morning at 9.15am.

After posting yesterday, Fluff took a very bad turn for the worse. She literally could not walk at this point and it was a struggle for her to even lift her head. We set up a comfy sanctuary for her in our living room and me and my Mum slept with her through the night attending to her at every turn. We had decided to bring her to the vet to be put to sleep but before we even got the chance to take her, she decided when she was to leave us. Fortunately, I managed to say my final goodbye to her before I left for work, as I knew Mum and Dad were taking her that morning, and she then passed away in my Mum's arms an hour later. She was still letting out her little meows as I said goodbye, I think she knew her time was near and this was her way of saying goodbye. She was always such a chatty cat, always telling us her stories. I am still in school at the moment and plan on leaving for home and we will then say our goodbye to her as a family. We have place in our garden where she ruled as her own that we plan on burying her. 

I am literally heart broken. I have barely eaten a thing since yesterday afternoon and I have never experienced a death before, human or animal, so I am very unfamiliar of how I am to react to all this. Fluff has been in my life since I was 7 years old and I am now 24 - she has seem me through some very difficult times.


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Fluff has passed away. My thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so very sorry to read that Fluff has moved on to the Bridge Claire. I had dreaded coming back to this thread and reading that news.

Big hugs to you.

RIP Fluff. Run free, happy and painless now at the Bridge.

xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Run free at the Bridge Fluff xxx

Hugs to you x


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So very very sorry to read this Claire, I know how hard it is - run free at the bridge Fluff - sending you and your family big hugs xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

R I P Fluff.

My heart goes out to you Clare. I know what you are going through now and wish I could take the pain away. Look after yourself. Sending hugs.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear about fluff x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sorry, at least she is at rest and out of pain. No more decisions to make.
Take care xxxx


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

So very sorry to hear about Fluff :crying:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry hun :sad: Everyone reacts differently to grief, you will experience a huge range of emotions for a while but remember you have great support here - we have all been through it at some point and never forget - come and chat to us when you need to


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oh, my dear, I am so sorry to hear that Fluff's time has finally come...
It is always heartbreaking to lose a cat, and you grew up with her, so she was such an integral part of your life. Such a heart-wrenching, devastating loss....

But you have given her something very precious; your love and excellent care, which she felt all her life, till the very end. She had been ready to go to the bridge for some time, really, but she simply did not want to leave the people she loved so much till she really had to. Her joy in sharing this special bond with you outweighed the pain and discomfort till the very end.

She left you with a heavy heart, not because she wasn't ready to leave this world, but because she knew the depth of your love for her, and of your grief at the inevitable parting.

She is up there at the rainbow bridge now, looking out for you, and still sending you all her love. Cherish that love in your heart, and she will live on there for ever. Her body has gone, but she has not. She will always be with you, be part of you.

And God asked the feline spirit
Are you ready to come home?
Oh yes, quite so, replied the precious soul
And, as a cat, you know I am most able
To decide anything for myself.

Are you coming then? asked God.
Soon, replied the whiskered angel,
But I must come slowly
For my human friends are troubled.
For, you see, they need me, quite certainly.

But don't they understand, asked God
That you'll never leave them?
That your souls are intertwined for all eternity?
That nothing is created or destroyed?
It just is...forever and ever and ever.

Eventually they will understand,
Replied the glorious cat.
For I will whisper into their hearts
That I am always with them.
I just am...forever and ever and ever.


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

What a lovely poem


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear she has gone Clare, it is so very hard when they are such a big part of our lives.
RIP.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Clare, you did everything you could for her and she knew she was a much loved little girl. 
RIP Fluff x


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Oh, my dear, I am so sorry to hear that Fluff's time has finally come...
> It is always heartbreaking to lose a cat, and you grew up with her, so she was such an integral part of your life. Such a heart-wrenching, devastating loss....
> 
> But you have given her something very precious; your love and excellent care, which she felt all her life, till the very end. She had been ready to go to the bridge for some time, really, but she simply did not want to leave the people she loved so much till she really had to. Her joy in sharing this special bond with you outweighed the pain and discomfort till the very end.
> ...


Jiskefet, that's exactly what I wanted to hear. And I just love the poem/prayer. I have copied it and I'm going to write it out and put it into Fluff's box when we bury her later this evening.

Everyone, I cannot thank you ever so much for your help with our situation with Fluff. From getting her diagnosed back in September to now during the wake of her passing. My family and I thank you all from the bottom of our hearts. Especially, to you, Ianthi. Without your caring advice we would probably not have received such good treatment of Fluff by taking her to her new vet and getting her properly diagnosed. Thank you.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 17 is a pretty good age and I'm sure Fluff has been loved and taken care of all her life by her family. It hurts so much when they have to leave us, but it does become easier with time. When we lost Jimmy I collected all the photos we had of him and made a book. It was really an exercise to help my children but I found it helped me too. When any of us felt sad we just got the book out and looked through it to remember him and smile. Take care. X


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh Clare, my heart goes out to you. When my darling Mrs T passed away earlier this year, I was inconsolable and cried for days. Please take comfort in the fact she had a lovely life with you and was very much loved. 

In the days that follow, try and find a way to cherish her memory - I created an album of all my photos of Mrs T, chose my favourite and put it in a beautiful frame. It sits on my desk and whilst it still brings a lump to my throat when I look at it, I can also smile and remember the good times. 

Someone also send me this poem, which I found really helpful:

He Is Gone... 
You can shed tears that he is gone. Or you can smile because he lived. 
You can close your eyes and pray that he will come back, Or you can open your eyes and see all that he has left. 
Your heart can be empty because you cant see him, Or you can be full of the love that you shared. 
You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday, Or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday. 
You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back, Or you can do what he would want, smile, open your eyes, love and go on.
You can remember him and only that he is gone Or you can cherish his memory and let it live on.

Big hugs Clare, and don't force yourself to be too brave too soon. Lots of us know what it's like to loose a loved one like this (though non pet-owners may struggle to understand) and you need to grieve,

Alison x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So very sorry Claire to read that fluff has passed away, I know what you are going through, my 18 year old cat passed away earlier this year, I had her from 7 weeks old, its heartbreaking I know, she will always be with you, x


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Jansheff said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. 17 is a pretty good age and I'm sure Fluff has been loved and taken care of all her life by her family. It hurts so much when they have to leave us, but it does become easier with time. When we lost Jimmy I collected all the photos we had of him and made a book. It was really an exercise to help my children but I found it helped me too. When any of us felt sad we just got the book out and looked through it to remember him and smile. Take care. X


Thank you so much for the advice and caring words Jan. I absolutely love the idea of making a memory book for her. Me and my sister have a collar each belonging to her and I keep mine by my bedside on a photo frame of her.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Alisonfoy said:


> Oh Clare, my heart goes out to you. When my darling Mrs T passed away earlier this year, I was inconsolable and cried for days. Please take comfort in the fact she had a lovely life with you and was very much loved.
> 
> In the days that follow, try and find a way to cherish her memory - I created an album of all my photos of Mrs T, chose my favourite and put it in a beautiful frame. It sits on my desk and whilst it still brings a lump to my throat when I look at it, I can also smile and remember the good times.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Alison. It is hard, and I just as if my heart has literally broken into pieces. I'm very lucky to have very supportive staff around me at the school I work in. They were going to arrange cover teachers for my classes if I needed to leave on the day she passed away.

I really love that poem too. I'm a Design and Technology teacher and I'm planning on making little plaques with the poem you posted and the other one that Jiskefet posted.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> So very sorry Claire to read that fluff has passed away, I know what you are going through, my 18 year old cat passed away earlier this year, I had her from 7 weeks old, its heartbreaking I know, she will always be with you, x


Thank you, Jaycee. She's left such a big impact on me and I know she will always be with me in spirit. It's just so strange not having her around. She was such a vocal and chatty cat her whole life (we would constantly talk to her!) so now it's the silence that starting to affect us. Even to not just hear her paws on the wooden floor or the ring of her little bell on her collar is such a big change.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Claire-I'm just caught up with this and I'm so sorry to read about Fluff. I had hoped for a better outcome for you both but it appears events have overtaken us here.

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Fluff.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> Claire-I'm just caught up with this and I'm so sorry to read about Fluff. I had hoped for a better outcome for you both but it appears events have overtaken us here.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Fluff.


Thank you very much, Ianthi. She just took a dramatic turn for the worse last Monday evening. But we were so glad that she passed away at home.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry about dear Fluff, their loss leaves such a hole in our hearts. No matter how many pets you have, it never gets any better. Its nice to know that she passed away peacefully in the arms of someone who loved her. I'm sure you've had a very difficult day at work today. I've lost two this year within two months of each other and I found comfort in putting a memorial online, this is where I put mine. Take care and RIP Fluff.

Dearest Pets - a fitting memorial to your much loved pets.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello Clare, just popped back to see how you're doing after the loss of Fluff. How are you getting on with your memory book and the little plaques? 

I got a lot of comfort from finding and framing a lovely picture of my beloved Mrs T when she died earlier in the year. I also planted snowdrops on her grave - there are already a few shoots of green poking few the grass and I think of her every time I see them.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Alisonfoy said:


> I also planted snowdrops on her grave - there are already a few shoots of green poking few the grass and I think of her every time I see them.


what a lovely idea, I will be going out to buy some.


----------



## ClareB (Sep 5, 2013)

Alisonfoy said:


> Hello Clare, just popped back to see how you're doing after the loss of Fluff. How are you getting on with your memory book and the little plaques?
> 
> I got a lot of comfort from finding and framing a lovely picture of my beloved Mrs T when she died earlier in the year. I also planted snowdrops on her grave - there are already a few shoots of green poking few the grass and I think of her every time I see them.


Hi Alison - that's so lovely, thank you for asking.

I'm OK, I think I'm still coming to terms with our loss. I'm still going through a mixed bag of emotions. I'm happy thinking about her one minute and then the next it will hit me like a ton of bricks. It's hard to believe it's 3 weeks today she left us, seems longer to me actually. I know this is going to sound silly but I keep thinking that she is going to appear at our back door and I keep having this ridiculous thought that we buried her still alive - my boyfriend reckons its probably my mind telling me how much I miss her and want her back.

That's such a lovely idea with the snow drops  we are definitely making a little flower bed around where she is come the better weather. Because of the workload of teaching GCSE students I haven't been able to find the time to make her plaque yet but I will at the start of next week when we are on the lead up to the Christmas holidays.


----------

